# ferret skin problem



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

at my local shelter i work at they had a ferret in and its neck was very red and looked painful and sore. what could this be? i didnt get a chance to ask the employees so i thought i would ask you guys


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

I would guess it's a female that has been mated. The males chew their neck up when they mate


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

i had a look and it was defo a male haha


----------



## FourFerrets (Oct 10, 2009)

Boys can get a sore neck too if they have been together. They playfight, even when neutered, but un-neutered hobs can be a lot more aggressive, and the play-fighting can become serious. Can cause injury, sometimes severe.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

its an unneutered male, but i dont know its background situations


----------

